# QRQ Wx Fcast Anyone?



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a recording of WX from medium wave only WNE on 500/472 kHz located in Stoneham, MA USA.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Very good morse.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I liked the MF stuff...and, yes, well sent.


----------



## Bob McManamon (Oct 15, 2011)

Troppo said:


> I liked the MF stuff...and, yes, well sent.





Troppo said:


> I liked the MF stuff...and, yes, well sent.


Creed machine? 1921 Creed Automatic Radiotelegraphy System | OneTubeRadio.com


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Troppo said:


> I liked the MF stuff...and, yes, well sent.


WX was usually sent on a paper tape or from a digital file, not often sent by hand. The KPH operators were almost all bug users and no way that is a bug key. Perfect machine Morse.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

More likely to be two unit paper tape morse senders and both KPH and WNE recordings sounded more auto rather than by hand-pump, semi-bug or el-key..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ignoring the transmission, why would anyone tune their receiver to produce an output sounding like that?


----------

